# pulleys



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

I am finishing up my rebuild on my 1966 389 and installed the Butler upgrade to a 11 bolt water pump and am also adding A/C. I am using the stock alternator and power steering brackets but the pulleys are not lining up at all. The upgrade kit came with the timing cover, water pump, balancer, and water pump pulley. I purchased a March 3 groove crank pulley and it all seems to be off about 1/2 of the groove. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yes you will have problems...

none of your 66 stuff will work with the 11 bolt water pump 

nothin

but a few bolts .... nothin ..............

not even the rear alternator bracket to intake ...

everything changed depth with the 11 bolt cover from a 66..

67-70 on pump n brackets

68-70 crank pulley

69 70 water pump pulley 

are needed for correct align ment


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

It looks like the problem is the bottom pulley, so I think I need to have one made to match my needs. I had to add about 1" to the front alternator bracket to make it work with the 11 bolt pump.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

well'

if you can make parts ..that work
you need to market them


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally got the pulley back from the machine shop and everything now lines up just as it should now. Hoping to get the engine and trans installed by the end of the month.


----------

